

Your GitHub News Feed, Without The Mess - rafBM
https://octofeed.heliom.ca/

======
dforsyth
I made a chrome extension to clean up my news feed a while back. With help
from others its getting better and better (doesn't need any privs, just cleans
up the page): <https://github.com/dforsyth/gh-girdle>

~~~
mikeevans
I've actually been using this for a dotjs file. Exactly what I needed!

------
btipling
Working on something like that too, but it's a rough work in progress:

<http://gitify.me>

I'm planning on adding filters so that I can get notifications for only pull
requests and files I care about etc. Also planning on adding a chrome
extension to make setting up alerts easy and notifications via Google Talk and
SMS.

Very early stages right now. And don't click on any of the billing stuff
because it will bill but doesn't do anything else.

------
rcfox
Why do you need write access?

~~~
EtienneLem
This is only so we can read your private events. There is a public version (no
write access) if you don’t want to give write access. If you don’t even have
private repos, don’t bother ;)

Do note that the app doesn’t use it’s write privilege. (see
<https://github.com/EtienneLem/octofeed>).

------
Sander_Marechal
Looks good. Are you going to implement filters? I (try to, unsuccessfully)
follow various projects. Some very active. I'd love to be able to filter what
events I see from certain projects. E.g, for Symfony2 I only want to see new
tags, new issues and closed issues. For other projects I want to see
everything. Oh, and I never ever want to see TravisBot in my news feed.

------
zoidb
The people that will find this most useful are probably the same people who
won't want to give you read/write access to their repos.

~~~
lzm
Agreed. A browser extension/greasemonkey script would be a better option in
this case.

------
eridius
Doesn't work. At least, not the public version. I logged in with GitHub, but
it still just shows me the first page that asks me to log in. It shows my
identity properly in the upper-right so I'm definitely logged in.

~~~
EtienneLem
Sorry about that, it does look like a recurring problem for some people. I
cannot reproduce this issue on my end. What browser are you using?

~~~
eridius
Safari

Looks like it's working now. Well, kinda. It shows 4 entries, but when I hit
More it just shows a spinner for a moment and then does nothing.

~~~
EtienneLem
Oooh, that does give me a hint about what’s going on. It should be fixed. Let
me know. Thanks

~~~
eridius
Seems like it's working now.

------
chromedude
This chrome extension <https://github.com/dforsyth/gh-girdle> is a phenomenal
way to clean up your Github News Feed - much better than this.

~~~
OkkeFF
How do I install it?

~~~
piranha
Go to crx/*.crx, and click on 'Raw' button. Chrome will ask you to install it.

------
Harkins
So... what does it do? Are the screeshots anywhere? A description?

~~~
Aqua_Geek
After some searching, I finally clicked on the link at the bottom to the blog
post: <http://heliom.ca/en/blog/octofeed>

It has a couple of screenshots.

------
piranha
Great, now make it an extension (or userscript), please. :) I'd like to see
this on my github rather than going on some other site...

------
EtienneLem
Update: Sorry about that, we had a callback error in the public version. All
fixed now. Thanks!

------
imajes
Doesn't work - once you login via oauth it doesn't go past that screen...
thanks

~~~
EtienneLem
Was it about 10 minutes ago? If so it should be alright now. If not do you see
any error message?

~~~
BillSaysThis
I get the same problem as imajes

~~~
EtienneLem
hmm, well I don’t know what’s happening. Everything looks fine here. What OS &
browser/version are you using?

------
stevedekorte
Why does it need commit access?

